# Autoland Car Care Vanilla Nano+ ****pit Cleaner Review



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

*Autoland Car Care Vanilla Nano+ ****pit Cleaner Review*

*Price *
introduction to the UK market price: £3.99 for 500ml, £4.99 for 750ml

*Used on:*
Various pieces of trim

*Manufacturer's Product Information*
****pit cleaner - extreme efficiency in cleaning and care of car ****pits is a result of the unique combination of nano-particles with a group of aliphatic hydro-carbons and new generation aromatic compostions

*cleans - effectively removes all dirt from the plastic elements inside the car. Penetrates the structure of the cleaned surface and creates a triple NANO+ coat which protects from further dirt. Seperates and repels dust particles, giving a self cleaning effect; antistatic and friendly for allergic people

*cares - regular application contributes to lasting regeneration of the plastic surfaces, enhancing the hue and colour intensity. Leaves a nice long-lasting aroma inside the vehicle

*leaves shine - owning to silicone contents provides a long-lasting shine to the surfaces

*contains UV FILTER - protects the plastic elements from sun fading

*has antifungal properties

(500ml has plastic cap underneath to not scratch the car body if it lays flat on the metal surface somewhere (plastic to metal not metal to metal).

*Manufacturer's Instructions:*
- shake the container well
- apply evenly on the cleaned surface
- polish with a soft cloth

*Packaging:*
looks great, nice pictures showing application and what it does, very easy to read



















*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Aerosol which smells of vanilla. I really like it, and my mrs doesnt like vanilla smells but likes this so a thumbs up on smell

*Ease Of Use:*
Extremely easy to use, spray on and wipe. The bottle only needs a little shake and it comes out really well

*Finish:*
Leaves a really nice clean finish. It really cleans much better than i thought it would, and the smell is good which is one of the main things with a dash cleaner. I cleaned the dash over a week ago and when i get in the car i can still smell the vanilla slightly, its not over powering and really nice, its a good product.

Now it does say to clean the surface first, but it also boasts that it removes and breaks down dirt/dust, so i thought i would put it to the test, some pics;

trim in need of a clean









spray on to surface









wipe with MF









this honestly came off just this small bit of trim, amazed how much dirt lifted









leaving









now some befores and afters, starting with greasy finger marks









after (the shine is the light not gloss from the product)









before









after









*Durability:*
The smell lasts, and the dash seems to be staying clean. Whether i will be able to notice a difference in anti static properties is debatable.

*Value:*
N/A

*Overall DW Rating: 80%*










*Conclusion:*
Another good dash cleaner here, smells good, easy to use and makes the plastics have a lovely matt finish to them. If you like these types of cleaners its definitely worth a look.


----------

